
My old clothes don't fit - dhruvkar
https://sivers.org/clothes
======
bfoks
Funny quote from Albert Einstein related to this topic:

 _— If they want to see me, here I am. If they want to see my clothes, open my
closet._

 _Said to Elsa after she suggested he change his clothes before receiving a
delegation of visitors from German president von Hindenburg, 1932. Quoted in
Brian, Einstein, a Life, 235_

------
hprotagonist
“No one cuts up a fine silk scarf to patch old work clothes; you want fabrics
that match. And you don’t put your wine in cracked bottles.”

